# USB Stick



## dPo2000 (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 128MB USB Stick geschenkt bekommen und möchte nun wissen ob jemand gute Software (im Sinne von Anwendungssoftware) für USB Sticks kennt. Ich bin also an Software interessiert die ihre Konfiguration nur in z.B. *.ini Dateien schreibt und deswegen laufwerksunabhängig ist. Interessant wäre z.B. ein Mailclient auf dem USB Stick den man überall benutzen könnte ohne jedesmal seine Kontenkonfiguration zu ändern. Kennt jemand solche Software oder eine interessante Internetseite das Thema betreffend? Ich hab mal in der c't darüber gelesen. Leider fehlt mir genau diese Ausgabe. Google und hier die Suche haben auch nicht viel weitergeholfen (außer "ActiveDisk" von Iomega) ...


Vielen Dank für eure Zeit...


----------



## Alien3000lu (27. Juni 2003)

*Fox Mail*

Ich hatte auf meinem Memory Stick ein Programm, das hies Fox Mail. Kriegst du gratis zum Downloaden. Kannst mal probieren ob das so funktioniert, wie es soll.
Hatte es selbst nicht ausgetestet.


----------



## Neuk (27. Juni 2003)

Such mal nach PortMail in Google.
Das Programm soll Freeware und sehr genial sein. Is allerdings nur Mundpropaganda.


----------



## dPo2000 (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neuk _
> *Such mal nach PortMail in Google.
> Das Programm soll Freeware und sehr genial sein. Is allerdings nur Mundpropaganda. *



Hallo und Danke!

Das Portmail Proggie läuft ziemlich gut und ist ideal für den USB Stick! Danke nochmals...


Was würdet ihr noch für Tools auf nen Stick packen?


----------



## d4k4 (2. Juli 2003)

wie ist denn so die übertragungsrate ?


----------



## dPo2000 (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d4k4 _
> *wie ist denn so die übertragungsrate ? *



oh man du stellst fragen 

also ich dachte sie wär langsamer, hab sie natürlich nicht gemessen aber sie reicht mir vollkommen für meine täglichen dateitransfers arbeit <=> zuhause.

ich will nicht mehr ohne


----------

